# See anlegen



## HD1983 (25. Dezember 2007)

:qHallo,

diese Frage klingt vielleicht etwas verrückt, ist aber Ernst gemeint!

Wollte mal Fragen ob jemand weiss was für Vorschriften es gibt, wenn ich mir selbst auf meinem eigenen Grundstück nen See anlegen will??? Also Erde ausheben mit einem Bagger, usw...

Der See sollte so 40m lang auf 25 Meter breit und 4-6 Meter tief sein. 

Braucht man dafür eine Erlaubniss? Ich habe mir dies mal vorgestellt, in ferner Zukunft zu machen.

Für die die dazu nichts sinnvolles zu Sagen haben, die bitte ich einfach ohne Kommentar den Thread zu verlassen. Danke.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Bei uns in der Nähe ist ein kleiner See, ehemalig Kiesgrube.
Den wollte die grüne Fraktion dicht machen, Begründung war, das das Oberflächenwasser nicht gefiltert und so "konterminiert" ins Grundwasser zugeführt wird. 
Was daraus wurde, weis ich nicht.
Ist heute aber immer noch ein schönes Biotop.


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Servus HD1983,
es kommt darauf an wo ! In einem Wohngebiet ? Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich einer, einen See in den Garten setzt !
Ich würde mich erstmal mit der Gemeinde in Verbindung setzen - bei der größe könnte es Auflagen geben ! 4-6m tiefe - kommen dir vieleicht Strom oder Wasserleitungen entgegen ! Zaun drum rum - wegen Kids und Sicherheit !!! Nachbarn ? Die sind auch nicht immer begeistert über Entenschwärme die ihnen bei der Landung über den Kopf donnern - bzw. Frösche die zu Leichen,quakent durch die Wiese springen ! Da macht man sich schnell Freunde ! Wie willst du den See den Abdichten ? Ton oder Folie ? Bei Ton habe ich keine Ahnung (iss aber ne Heiden arbeit !!!) aber Folie kostet etwas mehr, wie 2 Euro und 50 Cent !!!


----------



## hecq (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Wir leben in Deutschland! Das sollte deine Frage eigentlich schon beantworten. Wenn du einen größeren Baum auf deinem Grundstück umholzen willst brauchste ne Erlaubnis genauso wenn du eine Garage haben willst. Bestimmungen Anträge usw. Könntest dich bei dir auf der Gemeinde schlau machen. Kommt natürlich auch an ob der See von einem Bach gespeist wird dan wirst du zu 100% eine brauchen.


----------



## HD1983 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Der See soll auf jeden Fall in einem Gebiet angelegt werden, wo noch Natur drumherrum ist und nicht so viele Autos fahren. 

Bei der Auskleidung dachte ich an Folie. Habe das mal bei Galileo gesehen, da wurde die Folie für einen Stausee verschweist. 

Die Frage zur Wasserbefüllung habe ich bis jetzt nochnicht ganz durchdacht. Eine Befüllung per LKW wäre nach meinem Ermessen viel zu teuer. Regenwasser würde höchstwahrscheinlich 10 Jahre dauern???

Das mit vielen Vorschriften Stimmt, zB die Vorschrift wie man in bestimmten Orten sein Vorgarten bepflangen muss #c;+

Werde auf jeden Fall mal nachfragen und euch das Ergebiss mitteilen.


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Du galubst garnicht wie schnell das mit Regenwasser geht - du hast ja eine riesen Fläche die das Wasser aufnimmt ! Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt - 7 auf 7 auf ca 8m - ca. 30.000 Liter ging verhältniss mäßig schnell ! 1 Herbst + Winter, und das Ding war voll !


----------



## HD1983 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Dann wär das Problem mit dem Wasser schonmal gelöst *g*

Auf jeden Fall euch allen Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Werde dann nächstes Jahr bei der Stadt nachfragen.

War der Teich in deinem eigenen Garten? Hast du keine Genehmigung gebraucht?


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Ähhhhhh - nö - wieso ? Ich hatte ja auch nicht so einen "Büffe" in Planung wie du ! Eigentlich sollte er nur etwas größer werden wie eine Badewanne !!! HE HE HE ! Die Nachbarn hatten nichts dagegen !


----------



## HD1983 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Was hast du darin besetzt??


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Rotfeder und Goldfisch - mein Sohnemann (6 Jahre) wollte unbedingt angeln (das wollte er schon vor zwei Jahren !) ich keinen Angelschein - also machen wir einen kleinen Teich ! Beim Buddeln wurde der Teich immer größer und der Preis für die Folie immer teurer - also habe ich im Frühjahr 2007 den Angelschein gemacht und Sohnemann lässt die Angel aus MEINEM Teich und wir gehen zusammen angeln ! Deswegen keine Zucht im Teich - wobei ich eine große Zucht mit dem Teich habe - die Viecher dadrin vermehren sich wie die Hamster ! Werden wohl einige rausnehmen und als Köder benutzen !


----------



## HOX (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht immer begeistert über Entenschwärme die ihnen bei der Landung über den Kopf donnern - *bzw. Frösche die zu Leichen,quakent durch die Wiese springen *! Da macht man sich schnell Freunde !



Das ist mit Abstand der beste "faux pas" den ich hier im Forum bisher gelesen habe.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist wirklich unglaublich lustig.

Lg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Das ist echtmal geil! :vik:


Zum Thema:
Sobald Dein "Gartenteich" eine Oberfläche von 25m² (oder waren es 25m³ Inhalt?!?) übersteigt brauchst Du ne Genehmigung für selbigen.
Auskunft erteilt Dir da die zuständige Kreisbehörde: Wasserbauamt!

Ist Dir auch klar, was so Teichfolie kostet? Und ich meine nicht die billige Baumarktfolie, die nach 20 Jahren porös wird.
Für Retentionsbecken, etc. die Deiner angestreben Größe am ehesten entsprechen würden, werden (aufgrund der Haltbarkeit) sogenannte EPDM-Einleger verwendet. Da kostet der Quadratmeter mal schnell 10,- Euro. |rolleyes


----------



## Parasol (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*



HD1983 schrieb:


> Dann wär das Problem mit dem Wasser schonmal gelöst *g*
> 
> Auf jeden Fall euch allen Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Werde dann nächstes Jahr bei der Stadt nachfragen.
> 
> War der Teich in deinem eigenen Garten? Hast du keine Genehmigung gebraucht?



Hallo HD1983,

wenn der geplante See das Wasser nicht auf Grund der Bodenbeschaffenheit von selbst hält und Folie braucht, wird das eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheit. Ich kenne das von einem Golfclub, der eine Wasserreserve brauchte für die Platzbewässerung. Außerdem ging da ohne behördliche Genehmigung gar nichts.
Wenn dann auch noch kein Zufluß besteht, der einen Wasseraustausch bewirkt, ist das ganze wahrscheinlich eine Totgeburt.


----------



## HD1983 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Hi ho,

WErde mal beim Wasserbauamt nachfragen. Der See soll auch nicht in einen Garten er soll auf eine freie Landschaft angelegt werden.

Ich frage mich wie die Baggerseen vom Kieswerk bei uns ne genehmigung bekommen haben, da meiner Ansicht nach kein Zufluss besteht. Habe da neulich jmd kennengelernt der kennt den alten Herren vom Kieswerk. Der hat damals selbst Fische besetzt bevor alles verpachtet wurde. Werde den mal Fragen wenn ich Ihn wieder sehe.

Also wenn diese besagte Teichfolie 10€ je qm kostet, wäre man ja bei 

40m Länge *8m Tiefe*2 (da 2 Seiten) = 640 qm

25m Breite *8m Tiefe*2 (da 2 Seiten) = 400 qm

40m Länge * 25 Breite (Grund) = 1000qm +

Ergebnis = 2040qm

Summasummarum bin ich dann bei knappen 20.000 Euro. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das noch bezahlbar.

Kommt natürlich auf die Restlichen kosten an!

Wenn ich selber ausbagger und selbst verlege rechne ich mal 1000 Euro für das Verlegegerät bzw Folienschweisgerät. Hoffe doch das das kein Sündhaftteurer Kleber ist. 

+ Genehmigung 
+ Wasserpflanzen 
+ Muscheln 
+ Besatz 

auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit, werde mich da mal Erkundigen, da würd man sich ja die Folie sparen. Weist du was für eine Beschaffenheit der Boden ausweisen muss und wie ich da an Daten rankomme?? Müsste mit dem Grundwasserspielgel unter anderem auch zu tun haben???? Dieser könnte eine Bach bzw Flussspeisung falls erforderlich evtl. auch erledigen.

Falls jmd was weiss bitte hier rein, bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße und Danke nochmal für die bisherigen Antworten!

Heiko


----------



## GiantKiller (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Hast Du Dir mal überlegt was es alleine kostet all die Erde abzutransportieren?


----------



## HD1983 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Das hab ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich dachte das ich das auf den Restlichen Boden verteile und an Gärtner evtl. weitergebe. Die brauchen auch immer wieder Erde. Und natürlich muss ein Großteil wahrscheinlich auf die Deponie.

Wie gesagt das is ein Plan der nochnicht so ganz ausgereift ist und den ich sicher auch nicht in den nächsten 5 Jahren verwirklichen werde.

Ich will mich darüber erstmal umfassend Informieren. Wie stelle ich den Untergrund fest, dazu muss ich die BEdingungen für eine Genehmigung genau kennen.  Dann das Grundstück suchen + Genehmigung erfragen, dann die Frage wie die Erde wegkommt und dann ausbaggern und natürlich am besten keine Folie.... usw... Probleme muss man bis aufs Skelett abmagern um weiterzukommen 

Evtl. gibt es Kiesgruben die wiederzugeschüttet werden müssen. Bauträger können auch immer wieder Erde gebrauchen. Der See muss ja nicht von heute auf morgen stehen.

#h


----------



## magic feeder (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

falls du wirklich einen see in dieser grössenordnung planst dann solltest du ihn auf jeden fall mit ton abdichten denn dieser ist definitiv haltbarer....und um den abtransport der erde würde ich mir auch keine gedanken machen denn diese kann man um den teich herum aufschichten und sogenannte hügelbeete anlegen...das verleiht dem ganzen etwas bewegung......ich habe vor jahren mal einen schwimmteich in dieser art angelegt....allerdings weiss ich nichts über die vorschriften.....

schöne grüsse der magic feeder


----------



## PureContact (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*



HOX schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand der beste "faux pas" den ich hier im Forum bisher gelesen habe.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist wirklich unglaublich lustig.
> 
> Lg


klasse Post passt auch gut zum Thema!:v

Naja ich halte dein Vorhaben für unmöglich, du brauchst das nötige Kleingeld, ich denke einfach an dem wirds schonmal scheitern!#h


----------



## HD1983 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Also mal ne Frage zum Besatz:

Angenommen die 40Meter Länge und eine 25M Breite werden mit ca 5Meter ins Wasser reinragenden umgeholzten Bäumen versehen..... 

Die 25Meter Breite mit Wasserpflanzen..... Steinen......

Welcher Besatz würde Sinn machen?? Hecht, Zander, Schleie, Regenbogner (falls Bedingungen des Wassers stimmen? Natürlich auch Rotaugen und Rotfedern..... Evtl. noch Brassen....

Wäre das zuviel des Guten|kopfkrat
Bin um jede Hilfe bzw. jeden Tipp dankbar! 

@ Pure: Du kennst doch Bausparverträge, LVs und Aktien bzw Fondssparpläne, zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus! 

Gruß


----------



## HD1983 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Hab die Tagesgeldkonten vergessen


----------



## Wizard2 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

naja, ich denke da kannste dir auch gleich einen kaufen und dann evtl deien wünschen anpassen!
sonst kommt noch zu den baukosten der preis des gründstücks.
schwere maschinen wie bagger, etc und natürlich die leute die sie bedienen.
zudem ist ein teich anlegen ja nicht einfach mit loch buddeln und wasser rein getan.
das muß schon gut geplant sein.
zb wie steil das ufer gemacht werden kann ohne das es zu rutschungen kommt, und so weiter....
es gibt nicht umsonst spezialisierte firmen für den teich/gewässerbau.


genehmigungen, zumindest bei uns gibts beim untern wasseramt(oder so:q).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Ich würde auch sagen das es eventuell günstiger kommt einen Teich zu kaufen...

Wir haben bei uns gerade die Ufer unseres Teiches neu anlegen lassen (Wasserbausteine etc.), das kostet wesentlich mehr als das Loch machen...

Und wenn Du eine gewisse Tiefe erreichen willst wirst Du da nicht drumkommen...


----------



## HD1983 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

ich hah schon nach seen in meinem umkreis gesucht die zu verkaufen sind, habe leider keinen gefunden. das einzige war der :
*Behler See zu verkaufen*

*1,75 Millionen Euro für eines der schönsten Gewässer in Schleswig-Holstein....:q*

soviel Geld hab ich dann auch wieder nett:q. Wenn ich es hätte würde mir der See wahrscheinlich schon gehören *g* Dann hätte ich auch einen Privatjet und ne Landebahn neben meiner Hütte, um da mal kurz nen Abstecher zu machen. 

Hier der Link: http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2003/03/08/132104.html

Weist du wo ich soetwas erfragen könnte, wo Seen zu verkaufen sind? Bis jetzt hab ich nix gefunden. Der See soll auch bei mir in der Nähe sein, ich habe keine Lust 1Std dahin zu fahren.

MfG


----------



## HD1983 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

@Schleienstefan: Wie meinst du das mti gewiser Tiefe erreichen? Beim Angeln oder See bzw Teich Tiefe???

Gruß#6


----------



## Wizard2 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

gemeint ist das du ein stabile uferbefestigung brauchst. wenn dein teich 5m tief werden soll und das bei den maßen 40x25, wird das ufer schon recht steil.

guck mal in die blinker,... stehen hinten in den anzeigen unter immobilien. oder halt mal google.
würde aber eine pacht vorziehen, da du ja mal evtl umziehst oder doch mal ein anderes gewässer haben willst......

wir haben auch nen schönen 2ha pachtteich, finde es aber etwas langweilig nur dort zu angeln. bin eigemtlich sogar öfter in NL.


----------



## peter4 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

Moin;

Ebay???
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wochenend-und-Fr...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HD1983 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: See anlegen*

@Wizard: Hehe nach NL! Zum Hechten, gelle|rolleyes Ich werde nächstes Jahr dort einen Kumpel besuchen und dann a bissle Hechten. Weiss zufällig jemand welche Seen genau kein Catch and Release ist??

Ahja Blinker werd mal reinschauen. Danke für den Tipp.

@Peter: Preis wäre ja noch akzeptabel, nur ist der See viel zu weit von Reutlingen entfernt... Das Problem ist ja einen See hier in der Gegened zu finden. Leider steht die Tiefe nicht dabei, wäre interessant. 

In dem Verein wo ich gerade bin, sind 3 Seen und 2 Stücke von der Donau mehr als eine Stunde fahrt entfernt. Das ist mir definitiv zu viel Aufwand und auch zu viel Geld da jedesmal hin und zurückzufahren. Außerdem is sauschwer in den Seen was zu fangen, da dort nichtmehr besetzt wird. Ich will den Fisch eigendlich essen, net nur Köder baden. D.h. ja nicht das ich nicht trotzdem in anderen Gewässern angeln möchte, also in meinem Verein bleibe.

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich auch die Überlegung angestellt, das wenn ich mir meinen Privatteich anlege, Zuchtfische reinsetze... ich auch jedesmal etwas entnehmen kann wenn ich da angeln gehe, da ja nicht so viele Leute wie in einem Verein das Gewässer platt machen..... Und die Fische sind beissfreudig.|kopfkrat Ich würde ja jeden Fisch entnehmen und net wieder reinschmeissen.|kopfkrat

Gruß an alle, wünsche einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr 2008:m


----------



## moskito72 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: See anlegen*

Hi,

zuerst solltes Du erstmal prüfen, ob Dein Grundstück in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder Wasserschutzgebiet liegt. Ist das der Fall, so bekommst Du schwerlich eine Genehmigung zum Bau Deines Baggersees. Würde Dein See von einer natürlichen Quelle gespeist, hättest Du gar keine Chance. Zumindest ist das in Bayern so. Alle Gewässer über 25m² Wasserfläche bedürfen einer Genehmigung.
Ist auf jedenfall nicht einfach ne Genehmigung zu bekommen. Da haben einige Behörden mitzureden. Der See muss ins Landschaftsbild passen, usw, usw. 

gruss
moskito


----------



## Syntac (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: See anlegen*

gude, 

schau doch mal bei immoscout.de oder immowelt.de (da kannst du auch nach "landwirtschaftlichen grundstücken" oder so suchen)... 
hab über immoscout meine kleine teichanlage gekauft


----------



## Zarrentiner (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: See anlegen*

Ich habe im Moment ähnliche Gedanken. Ich denke an ca.2000qm. Mein Teich soll aber höchstens 2m tief werden. Grundstück habe ich schon. Nun versuche ich erstmal herraus zu bekommen was ich für Genehmigungen brauche. Ich will auch nach Möglichkeit ohne Folie bauen. Suche mal HYDROSIL-UMWELTTECHNINK MÜNCHEN.Ich habe da keinen ordentlichen Ling zu, aber du wirst das schon finden. Man muß auch nicht alles ausbaggern. Ein Meter ausheben und einen auffüllen macht auch 2m.Dann hast du auch nicht die Probleme mit der Uferbefestigung.Es muß auch ein Filtergraben angelegt werden. Mit Solarpumpen wird Wasser vom Grund abgepumpt durch den Filtergraben geleitet um das Wasser zu Reinigen und mit Sauerstoff anzureichern.Keine Laubbäume in der Nähe vom Teich, sonst ist die Freude nur von kurzer Dauer. (Faulschlamm)Für Schatten sorgen!! Sonst gibt es Probleme mit Algen. Also Nadelbäume oder Klettergerüste mit Efeu oder so.Halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden wie weit du mit deinen Plänen kommst. Gerne auch per PN.
Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Zarrentiner (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: See anlegen*

Ich habe seit heute die Erste von drei notwendigen Genehmigungen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri !
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.....


----------



## FrankWoerner (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Was ist aus dem Projekt geworden? gibt es Fortschritte seit 2008?


----------



## Matt Hayes (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Wüde mich auch bei HD1983 mal interessieren 

Grüße


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Na das war doch sicher ein 'totgeborenes Kind'. Der Trötersteller ist seit 3/2008 auch nicht mehr im AB zum Schreiben gekommen, vielleicht ist er im 5m tiefem See ertrunken oder noch kräftig am Baggern.  muah
Wenn man schon mal einen Gartenteich angelegt hat (wie ich), stellt man sehr bald fest, dass neben der Erstbefüllung auch später noch ehebliche Mengen Wasser zum Ausgleich der Verdunstung und Schwund  nötig sind. Die Verdunstung wird zu 90% über die Wasserpflanzen geschehen, der Schwund über Kapillarwirkung an den Rändern (wer will schon Folie am Ufer sehen). Die Dachfläche meines kleinen Schwedenhauses (30m²) reicht in trockenen Sommermonaten nicht (in  nassen, läuft er über). Den Überfluß für schlechte Zeiten in Tonnen zu retten, ist für eine Gesamtwassermenge von 6m³ ziemlich aufwändig und wie sieht das aus neben einen sich selbst regulierenden Biotop? Für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn der Schreiber über die Wintermonate einfach nur Langeweile hatte  und sich ein Thema erdacht hatte. Wenn es einen 'Erfolg' gegeben hätte, hätten wir es sicher beim ersten Meterhecht hier im Board erfahren. lol

beste Montagsgrüße Schwefi

P.S. interessant ist die Rechnung, wieviel Niederschlagsmenge durchschnittlich pro Jahr oder auch Monat in einem Gebiet ermittelt wurden - das hochrechnen auf Teichoberfläche und Gesamtfüllmenge beachten. Ein kleiner Zulauf(oder Quelle) ist meiner Meinung nach unumgänglich.


----------



## opi2001 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Wer weis vielleicht ein totgeborenes ,aber alles machbar.Wenn man Geld hat.
Bei den Ausmaßen von 40m x 25m x 5m ergibt 5000qm Aushub feste Masse das mal 1,5 Auflockerungsfaktor Aushub sind 7500 qm und dann sagen wir mal 5 Euro/Tonne Entsorgung Erdaushub sind wir bei 37.500 Euro Aushubkosten.
Dann der Bagger wo sich die Kosten für ca 1 Woche Arbeit auf ca 6000 Euro belaufen und dann noch die Folie !!
Sagen wir mal ca 70.000 Euro werden da schon flöten gehen,wobei er sparen könnte wenn der den Teich nicht mit Folie sondern mit Ton macht.Aber wer weis es gibt Leute die haben das Geld für solche Projekte und wer es kann ....
Ich selber hab einen Teich von 2400 qm macht aber auch allerhand Arbeit.


----------



## Dart (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Und wenn man dann alle Hürden gemeistert hat.....und zig tausend Euros investiert hat....und dann noch 30-40-50mal, im eigenen Teich gefischt hat, wird man feststellen, das man eigentlich die Abwechslung liebt, und größere Gewässer bevorzugt.:m


----------



## opi2001 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

@Dart

STIMMT !!!!!!


----------



## Bassey (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Ein ehem. Arbeitskollege meines Vaters hatte einen großen künstlichen Teich hinterm Haus, hat ihn Jahre an Eigenarbeit gekostet, ganz zu schweigen von der Folie... Ich schätze den Teich auf 20 Meter Durchmesser und ca 3 Meter Tiefe in der Mitte... Nun wohnt er in einer Einzimmerwohnung und die Exfrau hat Haus und Garten inklusive Teich ^^


----------



## eric_d. (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*



> Bei den Ausmaßen von 40m x 25m x 5m ergibt 5000qm Aushub feste Masse das mal 1,5 Auflockerungsfaktor Aushub sind 7500 qm und dann sagen wir mal 5 Euro/Tonne Entsorgung Erdaushub sind wir bei 37.500 Euro Aushubkosten.
> Dann der Bagger wo sich die Kosten für ca 1 Woche Arbeit auf ca 6000 Euro belaufen und dann noch die Folie !!
> Sagen wir mal ca 70.000 Euro werden da schon flöten gehen



Den Besatz wenn er welchen haben will darfst du auch nicht vergessen, wobei das wahrscheinlich das günstigste ist.


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*



HD1983 schrieb:


> Der See soll auf jeden Fall in einem Gebiet angelegt werden, wo noch Natur drumherrum ist und nicht so viele Autos fahren.
> 
> Bei der Auskleidung dachte ich an Folie. Habe das mal bei Galileo gesehen, da wurde die Folie für einen Stausee verschweist.
> 
> ...



feuerwehr füllen lassen ??? kostet dich paar kästen bier....


----------



## Parasol (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: See anlegen*

Hallo,



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> feuerwehr füllen lassen ??? kostet dich paar kästen bier....



so einfach ist das heutzutage auch nicht mehr. Die werden stark kontrolliert. Einen solchen See per Feuerwehr zu füllen ist eine riesen Aktion.

Wenn der See nicht durch Grundwasser oder durch einen Zulauf gespeist werden kann, wird das sowieso kein Angelsee, sondern eine Kloake. Wenn jeder, der Lust hat, einen *funktionierenden* See anlegen könnte, bräuchte man keine Fachleute dazu, die es ja gibt.


----------

